# Trumpeter Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Dec 20, 2020)

I have already built Handwired WTF & WTF Mini version without Boost but will build this also!
Here is why! :


----------



## AmounHa (Dec 20, 2020)

Thats a good reason. The Tornita is also a great sounding Trombetta pedal.


----------

